# Demons



## kendra (Mar 12, 2019)

So I’m working on a story haven’t written anything besides brainstorming the characters, types of creatures, etc. mostly been researching demons as that will be the monsters in the story. What type of demons are there? Can I make up my own? I found a couple of mythology demons that would fit my story as well as other creatures such as
Ghoul
Incubus
Imps
Adlet
Amarok
Draugr

Also is there a monster/creature that is similar to a vampire/zombie but has no sense of reality like the ones in I am legend. I’m looking for a blood sucking creature as well as when you get bitten or scratched you turn into one? I’m nor sure if this makes sense lol.

Thanks.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 12, 2019)

You can absolutely make up your own. We did. You can also play with world religions to come up with ideas, just be respectful and use caution.

I can't think of the name right now, but I believe that Japanese mythology has a blood drinker kind of like you're looking for.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 12, 2019)

Here are some books I use for reference.

https://www.amazon.com/Element-Encyclopedia-Magical-Creatures-Fantastic-ebook/dp/B003IDMUMW/

https://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Hell-Comprehensive-Survey-Underworld-ebook/dp/B00S53XDBC/

https://www.amazon.com/Dictionary-Angels-Including-Fallen/dp/002907052X/


----------



## kendra (Mar 12, 2019)

Okay thanks I’ll take a look!


----------



## MrBrightsider (Mar 16, 2019)

Making up your own mythical creatures is legit one of the most fun parts of writing. But sometimes even more fun is hybridizing mythological creatures that have already been thought up.

For example, if you want a sweet blood sucking creature that's sort of a mindless animal, make some sort of hybridized zombie version of a Chupacabra. Use the 'real' mythological legend as a base and add your own twist to make it your own. Remix that sh*t!

Chupacabra - Wikipedia


----------



## Mark Huntley-James (Mar 24, 2019)

Go trawling on Google for demons/monsters/mythical creatures. When I was inventing demons and monsters I whiled away hours following the links until I found things that suited my story.

Some of my starting points were on Wikipedia - search there for  "mythical creatures", "legendary creatures", "demons".


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 8, 2019)

If you want to include medieval demons, I would suggest reading "Ars Goetica" and related books. They contain quite a lot of information on demons and social structure of Hell.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 8, 2019)

I have what looks like the  whole Goetia in a Word file (it's about 44 pages). PM me and I'll see if I can send it to you or to anyone who wants it.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 8, 2019)

Look up HP Lovecraft's 'Cthulhu Mythos' sometime.  Elder Gods, Great Old Ones, Outer Gods...all demons of one stripe or another.

Might also take a peek at the Titans in Greek mythology...though the argument could be made these particular 'demons' were better behaved than the Gods who replaced them.

The Gods of one era are the demons of the next.


----------

